# 96pcs. 4 color



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

We need price, 96 grey shirts 4 colors. Vector artwork supplied. Northeast . PM me please


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

What sizes and what color? What brand and type of shirt.


----------



## bpfohler (Jun 7, 2009)

Sorry, Just looking for the printing service. Shirts would be drop shipped directly to you.
Four color single side printing.



nypdofficer1 said:


> What sizes and what color? What brand and type of shirt.


----------



## driftfx (Sep 25, 2011)

Robert,

If you are looking for direct to garment printing, we are based in Melbourne.
Please contact me through our website for a quote bubbleblue.com.au


----------

